# Fm200



## cda (Aug 27, 2014)

So given a very large air handler room full of air handler equipment, say 1000 sq ft,

Would you agree with Dupont that FM200 can protect the room???

. How can I be sure a DuPont™  FM-200® system is the right strategy for my application?

If your application is an ordinary combustible, electrical, or flammable liquid fire, then a DuPont™ FM-200® system is most likely right for you. The more valuable the assets you wish to protect (including people), the more sense it makes to use a DuPont™ FM-200® waterless fire protection system. There are a few instances where a DuPont™ FM-200® system would not be the right choice for fire suppression. Applications not appropriate for a DuPont™ FM-200® system include:

 Applications involving chemicals that are capable of self-oxidizing or generating their own oxygen even without the presence of air, such as gunpowder and cellulose nitrate; or compounds that are very unstable and can spontaneously combust, such as hydrazine (rocket fuel) and many peroxides. Processing facilities or areas using pure powdered forms of metals. Fires fueled by reactive metals such as lithium, sodium, potassium, magnesium, titanium, zirconium, metal hydrides, and the radioactive elements uranium and plutonium require a different extinguishing strategy.

Other applications where questionable chemicals are part of the fire hazard.


----------



## Frank (Aug 27, 2014)

The problem with FM 200 or any other gaseous agent in an air handler room is it is going to be almost impossible to seal the room to achieve the 10 minute soak time.


----------



## mjesse (Aug 27, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> The problem with FM 200 or any other gaseous agent in an air handler room is it is going to be almost impossible to seal the room to achieve the 10 minute soak time.


Especially in an existing space, i.e. room not designed for FM-200

We have approved them in the past with less than 10 min., provided the room also contains standard sprinkler protection.

The thought process being, a minor event will trigger the FM-200 and either; a)fire goes out, equipment not damaged, or b) fire grows larger and triggers wet system.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 27, 2014)

There are provisions in NFPA 2001 for allowable leakage during the acceptance Fan testing....don't have the time to cut and paste.... check it out.


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2014)

My first concern is it suitable for the hazard


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 28, 2014)

> My first concern is it suitable for the hazard


It appears that you have been through the material's technical material/data and FAQ and I see no data to lead one to believe it is not suitable for this type of protection scheme.

Now...... I just got back from a building with Halon 1301 :-(


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2014)

Ahhhh the good old days


----------

